# logitech x540 or z4



## minimus

I am in the market for new speakers.  I am trying to keep costs below 80 dollars but I want the most bang for the buck.  Sound quality is key.  I will mostly be listening to music (mostly jazz, classical, instrumental stuff.)  I would like some boom for metal when I am in the mood though.  Between the x540 and the z4 which would you suggest?  I am using a laptop so probably wouldnt be able to fully utilize the true surround capability of the 540.  Is it that big of a deal?  I may buy an external sound card eventually.  I am also open to any other suggestions below $80.  Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Interest

Get x540. Trust me. There are 4 satellite speakers, 1 center speaker, and 1 Sub. You can mount the 4 satellite speakers on the walls, the center you could put on your monitor (or anywhere around you) and the Sub should go on the floor. Make sure the Sub is positioned the way it should be. Oh YEAH! Get this off eBay. Here are some good ones, and they're under $80.http://cgi.ebay.com/Logitech-X-540-...ryZ44985QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oscaryu1

The X-530 or the X-230 are also good choices. Ebay has some cheaper refurbished ones too.


----------



## Interest

yeah or 530 or 230, but I would rather suggest x540 or x530 because they are 5.1 and the x230 are 2.1, which means they are 2 speakers and 1 sub. On the other hand x530 and x540 are 5 speakers and 1 sub


----------



## Interested

Interest said:


> yeah or 530 or 230, but I would rather suggest x540 or x530 because they are 5.1 and the x230 are 2.1, which means they are 2 speakers and 1 sub. On the other hand x530 and x540 are 5 speakers and 1 sub



bs. i have 5.1 surround with 6 speaks and 1 sub. doesnt have to be 5


----------



## minimus

*another question*

With the 530 or 540 would i need to upgrade my sound card to fully utilize them?  I am using a laptop with only one headphone out jack and one mic jack.


----------



## Interested

nope...plug into the headphone jack


----------

